# Info on gold rope chains



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 28, 2020)

So I just bought a 3mm hollow 10k rope chain. I only had around 200 to spend so it is what it is. Would you guys say say though a 1.5mm solid rope is anybetter than the hollow, or around the same. I know hollows aren't the most durable, but neither is low mm ropes. I guess I'm just wandering if I got a good deal. I got 2 year protection plan as well that protects it if anything would go wrong. Just plan on keeping it mabe a year or so until I can get mabe a 3mm solid one or a little bigger mm. Seems like the price for what you get is decent I think 4 grams for 175 then I did the two year for 20 and taxes got me to I believe around $220. I bought from a reputable source.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 28, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> So I just bought a 3mm hollow 10k rope chain. I only had around 200 to spend so it is what it is. Would you guys say say though a 1.5mm solid rope is anybetter than the hollow, or around the same. I know hollows aren't the most durable, but neither is low mm ropes. I guess I'm just wandering if I got a good deal. I got 2 year protection plan as well that protects it if anything would go wrong. Just plan on keeping it mabe a year or so until I can get mabe a 3mm solid one or a little bigger mm. Seems like the price for what you get is decent I think 4 grams for 175 then I did the two year for 20 and taxes got me to I believe around $220. I bought from a reputable source.


Dude... those things went out in the 90s!


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

*Gold Spot Prices*TodayChange*Gold Prices* Per Ounce$1,789.00-19.00*Gold Prices* Per Gram$57.52-0.61*Gold Prices* Per Kilo$57,516.35-610.85


----------



## injinji (Nov 28, 2020)

Never, never, never buy new. The markup is 1600%. Find you a good pawn broker and look through his stuff.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 28, 2020)

HA


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> *Gold Spot Prices*TodayChange*Gold Prices* Per Ounce$1,789.00-19.00*Gold Prices* Per Gram$57.52-0.61*Gold Prices* Per Kilo$57,516.35-610.85


Doing the math, I think it was like $80 is what it cost to make the change. 10k was like 24 a gram I believe. It was like $100 worth of gold, and $70-$80 for labor. Doesnt seem to bad of a premium


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Dude... those things went out in the 90s!


Mabe for people who can't afford them...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Mabe for people who can't afford them...


I can afford them. So can the vast majority of people I know. NOBODY WEARS THEM! Unless your talking like a 36" chain with an spinning emblem!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> Mabe for people who can't afford them...


And the good rope is much less durable and more prone to bending and denting .


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> And the good rope is much less durable and more prone to bending and denting .


But if you're easy on it, visually it's the same.


----------



## topcat (Nov 29, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> So I just bought a 3mm hollow 10k rope chain. I only had around 200 to spend so it is what it is. Would you guys say say though a 1.5mm solid rope is anybetter than the hollow, or around the same. I know hollows aren't the most durable, but neither is low mm ropes. I guess I'm just wandering if I got a good deal. I got 2 year protection plan as well that protects it if anything would go wrong. Just plan on keeping it mabe a year or so until I can get mabe a 3mm solid one or a little bigger mm. Seems like the price for what you get is decent I think 4 grams for 175 then I did the two year for 20 and taxes got me to I believe around $220. I bought from a reputable source.


You should write a song about it and post it in the music section.


----------



## injinji (Nov 29, 2020)

Gold does have a lot good uses. In electronics and Indian weddings especially.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

injinji said:


> Gold does have a lot good uses. In electronics and Indian weddings especially.


And yet million selling recordings are not awarded copper records. The material girl approves of gold.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> And yet million selling recordings are not awarded copper records. The material girl approves of gold.
> 
> View attachment 4755433


Honestly... there's nothing special about gold other than its resistance to corrosion and its conductive properties. If the world economy collapsed right now... that gold would be worth as much as the shit you take in the morning. Priceless to you maybe... but nothing but a pile a shit in the end.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Priceless to you maybe... but nothing but a pile a shit in the end.


When the end comes, what's not? 



In the meantime, having a bunch now is worthwhile.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> When the end comes, what's not?
> 
> View attachment 4755597
> 
> In the meantime, having a bunch now is worthwhile.


Go ahead and waste your money on useless metal.... I'll spend mine on grow equipment.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I'll spend mine on grow equipment.


But wouldnt gold be a better investment? It wont depreciate quite as much as that (obsolete) grow equipment in a years time would it?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> But wouldnt gold be a better investment? It wont depreciate quite as much as that (obsolete) grow equipment in a years time would it?


I believe the better investment would be something I can actually use and possibly benefit from. Like a light to grow weed!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> But wouldnt gold be a better investment? It wont depreciate quite as much as that (obsolete) grow equipment in a years time would it?


Why hold on to a bunch of gold to collect dust... you can't take it with you anyways.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 29, 2020)

buying equipment is addictive..


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> buying equipment is addictive..


Extremely! Though I would take gold right now and trade it for equipment.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Go ahead and waste your money on useless metal.... I'll spend mine on grow equipment.


But I've got tons of that now. 

I bought it with paper certificates representing gold. AKA money.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Those paper certificates aren't backed by gold in the US anymore.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> But I've got tons of that now.
> 
> I bought it with paper certificates representing gold. AKA money.


U.S. has fiat currency. Not sure where you are from though.


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 29, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> But wouldnt gold be a better investment? It wont depreciate quite as much as that (obsolete) grow equipment in a years time would it?


Rocks & gold


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Those paper certificates aren't backed by gold in the US anymore.


Which is why, even though the paper still works the same, you get much less for it than when it was backed by .... oh, what's the word .......oh yeah, *gold.*


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Which is why, even though the paper still works the same, you get much less for it than when it was backed by .... oh, what's the word .......oh yeah, *gold.*


That's not why. Gold didn't have enough value for the inflating economy. There's more money in this world than there is gold value.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That's not why. Gold didn't have enough value for the inflating economy. There's more money in this world than there is gold value.


OK, man. I've got a decent supply of both, and they're both still working.

As you say, in the end, like grow equipment, it won't mean a thing.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> OK, man. I've got a decent supply of both, and they're both still working.
> 
> As you say, in the end, like grow equipment, it won't mean a thing.


Now we can agree.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Now we can agree.


Yep. In the end.

[but in the present, the ride is a lot more comfortable.]


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Honestly... there's nothing special about gold other than its resistance to corrosion and its conductive properties. If the world economy collapsed right now... that gold would be worth as much as the shit you take in the morning. Priceless to you maybe... but nothing but a pile a shit in the end.


I like gold chains for two reasons, number one they look good, and number 2, they are good for investment. Sure, buying gold bars is the best way to invest in gold, but this is a wearable form of investment. I like stock as well. Im not into super long chains, of super thick chains. I just want a very nice classic chain. My goal is to have this just for a short time, and move up to something more sturdier. I realize 10k gold isn't the best k, but you make do with what you can afford at the moment. I could buy a $1,000 chain right now, but I'd rather not until I get a better paying job when I finish college.


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 30, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> But wouldnt gold be a better investment? It wont depreciate quite as much as that (obsolete) grow equipment in a years time would it?


I have a grow set up, stock, and now I want a little gold. The pot is for me, and the rest is through my own hard work. I like stocks and gold for an investment. Your grow set up isn't a investment though as far as some financial like they would teach in a business class, lol. Also would like to hopefully in 10 years work my way towards a cartier santos xl. It is always good to have dreams. My ambitions as a rider.


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Now we can agree.


If I had the money to spend on something that was like 20 grand, number one I would pay off my college debt. But if I had to buy a piece of jewelry with that instead, I would get a rolex gold presidential. Great investment piece. Rather have 20 grand on my wrist, than on my neck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> If I had the money to spend on something that was like 20 grand, number one I would pay off my college debt. But if I had to buy a piece of jewelry with that instead, I would get a rolex gold presidential. Great investment piece. Rather have 20 grand on my wrist, than on my neck.


You best invest in a handgun or 3 if you plan on walking around in 2020 and beyond flashing 20 grand.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 30, 2020)

all I know is if the markers crash everyone still wants weed


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 30, 2020)

topcat said:


> You should write a song about it and post it in the music section.


The flashbacks lol


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 30, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> all I know is if the markers crash everyone still wants weed


Ya, just remember if your not in a legal state all your weed, money, etc. Can be confiscated. Dont grow to be a big fish is my moto. Being the big fish always leads to a fall


----------



## Ayokiwi717 (Nov 30, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You best invest in a handgun or 3 if you plan on walking around in 2020 and beyond flashing 20 grand.


I dont think I would be walking around everyday with a 20 grand watch on my wrist


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 30, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> buying equipment is addictive..


Tell me about it. I just bought 6 HLG QB96's that I don't need, lol.

OK, back on topic.


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 30, 2020)

I had to read a few posts before I realized that you meant neckless. Chains. It's a chain thing.


----------



## Boatguy (Nov 30, 2020)

Ayokiwi717 said:


> So I just bought a 3mm hollow 10k rope chain. I only had around 200 to spend so it is what it is. Would you guys say say though a 1.5mm solid rope is anybetter than the hollow, or around the same. I know hollows aren't the most durable, but neither is low mm ropes. I guess I'm just wandering if I got a good deal. I got 2 year protection plan as well that protects it if anything would go wrong. Just plan on keeping it mabe a year or so until I can get mabe a 3mm solid one or a little bigger mm. Seems like the price for what you get is decent I think 4 grams for 175 then I did the two year for 20 and taxes got me to I believe around $220. I bought from a reputable source.


I bought 600yds of jerry brown 80lb spectra for $140. Not hollow braid, but pretty strong


----------

